
My new website for web developers: http://frameworkvalidator.org - thomasjohn
With Framework Validator you can verify websites built with Foundation, Bootstrap and soon also with other frameworks like Semantic UI.<p>I have created a human-like language to describe frameworks, with a compiler to generate complete framework descriptions.<p>With your support, I will be able to continue my work and add support for other frameworks.<p>Thank you for your support… but for now, check your website with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;frameworkvalidator.org
======
brudgers
0\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1\. It might be useful to add some examples so that people without websites
built on frameworks or with confidentiality concerns are able to better
understand the tool.

2\. I do not understand what a framework validator is.

Good luck.

~~~
thomasjohn
thank you,

0\. done 1\. good idea 2\. you men the name?

------
TheLegend2733
I love this site!!! Everything is now easier

~~~
thomasjohn
thx!:)

